
Show HN: Handle Your Business: a succinct guide for the self-employed - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/handle-your-business
======
zrail
Hi HN!

A few months ago, after seeing so many of my friends struggle with estimated
taxes and then having to owe the IRS, I decided to dump everything I've
learned about running my business into this short ebook.

There's a sample chapter here: [https://www.petekeen.net/organizing-your-
consulting-business](https://www.petekeen.net/organizing-your-consulting-
business)

And if you sign up for the mailing list you'll get another one for free.

Please ask questions! I love talking about this stuff.

\--Pete

------
monstruoso
You should have said that this is a book in the title.

~~~
zrail
Why's that?

~~~
monstruoso
So that people will know. Titles are to inform, be descriptive.The way it
reads, it sounds like a blog post.

~~~
zrail
I guess that makes sense. The title comes in just under the 80 character wire
as it is, but I'll try to work it in next time.

In any case, my initial comment explicitly said "ebook" at least once. I'm not
trying to mislead anyone :)

